# Roy Orbison



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have seen some stuff, but this left me open mouthed









How bizzare









http://www.michaelkelly.fsnet.co.uk/karl.htm


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very odd.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Mark, I've just **ssed myself laughingWhat a strange critter, mind you, I bet they must love him at Morrisons!


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Jesus,

I ain't going to Dusseldorf ever again.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

There's always some ding-a-ling around with a head full of "magic" that's not taken his pills


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Holy sheep doings!!!!

That is one warped mind


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Have look at his Fan Fiction link. Diarmuid/Lawrence


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

I had a friend at school who used to fantasise about wrapping Clare Grogan in cling film. I couldn't understand the appeal then and I still can't now...

(Cling film, that is, not Clare Grogan, who is still very appealing.)


----------

